# Brushes! MAC Brushes v. Lancome GWP Brushes



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm so yes question lol, I have a few brushes at home that came in a lancome gift thing.  They're OKAY I guess but like, really soft? so when i sweep them through eyeshadow it doesn't collect barely any at all, because the bristles just bend easily and aren't so strong.  Are the MAC brushes fairly strong?  And do they pick up a good amount of eyeshadow?


----------



## Life In Return (Aug 17, 2006)

I got those 3 brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the slanted one. Did you get it in their gift they are having right now ?


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 17, 2006)

MAC brushes are fabulous.  They are all stiff enough to pick up a good amount of shadow.  The 242 and 252 are great for picking up and "patting"  shadow onto the lid.

MAC's brushes are the best!


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2006)

Noo it's not from the gift they have now lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It's from one a longer time ago, theyre all rounded tops just three different sizes, they kinda suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ha.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 18, 2006)

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ht=MAC+brushes

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ht=MAC+brushes

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ht=MAC+brushes

those are just a few threads that might help you. there are LOTS of threads on MAC brushes, try using the search feature.

essentially, all brushes that come in the gift sets are mass produced, and oftentimes are synthetic hairs. brushes with natural fibers not only work MUCH better, but they also last longer, with proper care. quality of makeup is arbitrary for good looks and blending, but good makeup brushes is essential, in my opinion. you can get away with drug store makeup, if you have the skill and brush quality to work with. invest in some MAC brushes. slowly but surely build your collection.


----------



## VeronikaJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ht=MAC+brushes

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ht=MAC+brushes

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ht=MAC+brushes

those are just a few threads that might help you. there are LOTS of threads on MAC brushes, try using the search feature.

essentially, all brushes that come in the gift sets are mass produced, and oftentimes are synthetic hairs. brushes with natural fibers not only work MUCH better, but they also last longer, with proper care. quality of makeup is arbitrary for good looks and blending, but good makeup brushes is essential, in my opinion. you can get away with drug store makeup, if you have the skill and brush quality to work with. invest in some MAC brushes. slowly but surely build your collection._

 

Synthetic haired brushes are not always "better" and many of MAC's brushes are synthetic also (#190, etc).  Synthetic brushes are typically better for using and applying liquid or cream product while natural haired bristles work better with powder or dry products (not in a creamy or liquid consistency).  However, many of the brushes that you get in those GWP's are indeed mass produced and do not go through the same cautionary inspection as the regular (sold separately) brushes-therefore resulting in a loss of quality.  If a brush is said to be hand made this suggests it was made with more care and each part of the brush was inspected carefully (the handle, the furrule, and the bristles).  I reccommed investigating before you buy and do not expect to receive quality purchases with those "brush packages".


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeronikaJ* 
_Synthetic haired brushes are not always "better" and many of MAC's brushes are synthetic also (#190, etc).  Synthetic brushes are typically better for using and applying liquid or cream product while natural haired bristles work better with powder or dry products (not in a creamy or liquid consistency)._

 
definately, i should have been a bit more specific when replying originally. i use synthetic MAC brushes for all cream and liquid products, just because, for the most part, they work better. occasionally i'll find myself using a natural fiber brush for eye bases such as fluidlines and paints, but they're not as "liquidy" as most foundations. for blended of eye products, generally, natural hair brushes work better.  brushes such as the 239, 272, and 228 are all natural hair brushes that pick up and pack on colors very well.


----------

